# Drucker Ip Adresse



## Thomas98 (10 März 2022)

Hallo Leute. Wo finde ich die Ip-Adresse meines Druckers?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Was für eine IP Adresse, du hast ihn doch per USB angeschlossen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Ansonsten einfach mal RTFM betreiben. Dort ist das beschrieben.

So z.B.:


----------



## Thomas98 (12 März 2022)

Hallo. Ich kriege das nicht hin. Ich habe mein PC mit dem Drucker jetzt verbunden, aber es druckt nichts. Die Ip Adresse des Druckers habe ich auch herausgefunden. Es hat aber ein ganz anderes Netzwerk als mein Router, muss ich das ändern? Muss der Drucker mit dem Router(Internet) verbunden sein ,damit es funktioniert?  Kann man wlan nicht wie bluetooth benutzen, also um sich nur mit Geräten zu verbinden und dann z.B Sachen drucken?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 März 2022)

Thomas98 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich kriege das nicht hin. Ich habe mein PC mit dem Drucker jetzt verbunden, aber es druckt nichts. Die Ip Adresse des Druckers habe ich auch herausgefunden. Es hat aber ein ganz anderes Netzwerk als mein Router, muss ich das ändern? Muss der Drucker mit dem Router(Internet) verbunden sein ,damit es funktioniert?  Kann man wlan nicht wie bluetooth benutzen, also um sich nur mit Geräten zu verbinden und dann z.B Sachen drucken?


Was steht denn im Handbuch? Schon mal (selber) gelesen?


----------



## Thomas98 (12 März 2022)

Ok, ich mache das mal.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 März 2022)

Schnittstelle des,Druckers auf DHCP stellen. Dann über Netztwerk den Drucker suchen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 März 2022)

Oder mit Wlan verbinden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 März 2022)

Thomas98 schrieb:


> Ok, ich mache das mal.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 März 2022)

Thomas98 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich kriege das nicht hin. Ich habe mein PC mit dem Drucker jetzt verbunden, aber es druckt nichts. Die Ip Adresse des Druckers habe ich auch herausgefunden. Es hat aber ein ganz anderes Netzwerk als mein Router, muss ich das ändern? Muss der Drucker mit dem Router(Internet) verbunden sein ,damit es funktioniert?


Ich hatte hier WLAN-Geräte, die bei der Erstinbetriebnahme standardmäßig einen eigenen Access-Point einrichten, also ein eigenes Netzwerk. Das ist auch ohne Sicherheit und nur dafür gedacht, per Browser die Daten des Routers (SSID und Passwort) einzugeben. 

Dann neu starten und das Gerät hängt am Router bzw. im WLAN des Routers.


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 März 2022)

Was @DeltaMikeAir schon bemerkte und ich auch nicht ganz kapiere ist. Der im Screenshot zu sehende Treiber ist für USB für den Zugriff über Netzwerk brauchst Du einen anderen Treiber.
Ansonsten kann man am Gerät die IP eigentlich einstellen.


----------



## Plan_B (13 März 2022)

Ich würde vor einer Netzwerkkonfiguration die USB-Verbindung mal trennen und nach Handbuch eine Netzwerkeinrichtung vornehmen.
HP-Consumer-Drucker hab ich dabei als sehr zickig in Erinnerung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2022)

Ich habe gerade erst gesehen, das ja ja der Drucktyp im Screenshot steht.

Einmal kurz Google ergibt:









						HP LaserJet Pro M28w WLAN Verbindung herstellen
					

Drucken Sie mit dem HP LaserJet Pro M28w kabelfrei und flexibel mit Hilfe einer WLAN-Verbindung . Folgen Sie der Kineco-Anleitung und…




					www.kineco-shop.de
				




USB würde ich vergessen, hat in der Regel mehr Fallstricke als eine IP-Verbindung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2022)

Nachtrag: Für die WLAN-Einrichtung sollst Du die USB-Verbindung trennen, steht in deinem Handbuch.


----------



## peter steiner (14 März 2022)

Ich würde es im Router unter Netzwerk versuchen, bei mir steht dort der Vollständige Druckername


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2022)

peter steiner schrieb:


> Ich würde es im Router unter Netzwerk versuchen, bei mir steht dort der Vollständige Druckername


Aber erst, nach dem der Drucker am Router angemeldet ist – noch ist er nicht so weit.


----------

